# A question about the Kindle Fire.



## Little Kat (Apr 26, 2010)

I lost my Kindle 3,like a dummy, so I need to get a new Kindle. I'm considering the Kindle Fire. My question,though,is this. Is reading books on the Kindle fire the same as reading them on the Kindle e reader? Or is it more like reading on the computer. Also, is reading on the Fire as easy on the eyes as a Kindle ereader? ( sigh, decisions,decisions.)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Fire is not e-ink, so it is much more like a computer screen.


----------



## Little Kat (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a K3 & a Fire & MUCH prefer reading on the K3. I use the Fire for games, video, web surfing & any graphic-intensive reading. For novels I find the K3 screen much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> The Fire is not e-ink, so it is much more like a computer screen.


But it's a very high resolution screen and you can turn the brightness down pretty far. There are also three display options for kindle books that help many folks, and a choice of 8 different type faces. If the ambient light is low, it's kind of nice.

But if you have sufficient room light, the K3 is nicer. . . . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But it's a very high resolution screen and you can turn the brightness down pretty far. There are also three display options for kindle books that help many folks, and a choice of 8 different type faces. If the ambient light is low, it's kind of nice.
> 
> But if you have sufficient room light, the K3 is nicer. . . . .


Agree with everything you said, I too have a K3 and a fire. Read on both, but even with all the adjustments on the Fire, the K3 is better to me.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Same here, I read on my k2 and play on my fire.  I do have a few magazines I read on the fire but not for very long at a time.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I am not going to address the issue that appears to be answered already, but would like to address a related issue.  Since Little Kat lost the kindle once it might be a bettor idea to use an android based smart phone for reading books on it.  I know there is the problem of the smaller screen but reading on the smart phone has an advantage that there are apps out there that will help you find your smart phone if you should loose it for any reason, such as Mc Affee's mobile security will do that.  However, I would not recommend going out and buying one and a new cell phone plan if you do not have one already, that's overkill my my mind.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Touch and Fire. During the day, I generally read on my Touch, but in the evening, when light is low, I've really enjoyed reading on my Fire.  I'm actually surprised at how much I've enjoyed it. 

Add to that the ability to surf, play games and watch a movie while DH is watching sports, and I love it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

jbcohen said:


> I know there is the problem of the smaller screen but reading on the smart phone


You know, I oriented my HTC Thunderbolt (my smartphone) horizontally & put it up to my Fire held vertically & the width is almost exactly the same! 
You do have fewer number of lines to read through before you have to turn a page on the Thunderbolt, but otherwise it's not really smaller width-wise.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Like Hoosiermania I too read on my kindle during the day BUT switch to the fire in the evenings....  I rarely use my smartphone (EVO 4G) to read but when that is  all I have and want to kill time it does work ...

I do not think I have ever read more then a few pages on any of my computers...just not comfortable for me  

Bob G


----------

